# Get Out And Explore! > Tech Section >  Wheeling on ATs

## ecgreen

I am 97.8 percent sure I am making the move to 35s this spring so its time to buy tires again. Anyone on here use ATs for serious wheeling? Ever since I got into wheeling I have only really used MTs or very aggressive ATs (like the st maxx). Just wondering how the ATs perform on hard trails? They are lighter and cheaper and so on. Any opinions greatly appreciated.

Sean

----------


## MattJ

I'm running 35-inch Toyo Open Country AT II Extreme tires.  If you skip to 2:00m in the video below, you can see them launch me over a slippery rock obstacle with both lockers engaged:

https://vimeo.com/243486894/4fbcfb9587

----------


## Rubicon

....quieter getting to and from the trails, last longer, better in the rain and snow and sand, wear more evenly, thus many reasons I switched years ago. They might not look as tough or perform in deep mud, but I hate mud anyways, and besides the roads are closed during mud season, so I think you know how I feel about them by this point. I surprisingly really enjoy them on and off road. Thanks for asking Sean :)

----------


## ecgreen

> ....quieter getting to and from the trails, last longer, better in the rain and snow and sand, wear more evenly, thus many reasons I switched years ago. They might not look as tough or perform in deep mud, but I hate mud anyways, and besides the roads are closed during mud season, so I think you know how I feel about them by this point. I surprisingly really enjoy them on and off road. Thanks for asking Sean :)


what tire do u run?

----------


## BlueberryHill

AT's are all I've ever run. I put 31" General Tracker AT2s on Mary-Anne when I started running with ENH a few years ago. I've been running 33" BFG KO2s since Bacon to Margaritas. No problem on a mod run at Fall Crawl.

----------


## Rubicon

> what tire do u run?


The famous Falken Wildpeak AT3W

----------


## jeep crawl

Firestone dentition AT is also a great tire to check out

----------


## 93bronco

> Firestone dentition AT is also a great tire to check out


I strongly disagree. Here is what I posted in the Tech Talk Tires thread. 


"I run the Firestone Destination AT on 31x10.5r15. A good on road tire.Very nice road manners would not recommend for ANY off road use.

20180227_164246.jpg

Nathan's Phone Pic's 025.jpg

As you may be able to see I am missing a 2x3 area of tread to 2/32 or less... these tires have less than 1k miles and so far the hardest "off road" they saw was a few dirt roads. I have to take it to an "official" Firestone dealer that is an hour+ away so they can evaluate the tire to see if the warranty will cover it.

***Edit, I took it to a Firestone dealer. Wasted my time. They told me that the tires would not be warrantied as my vehicle has 4wd. Therefore I must have off roaded and destroyed them. Here is a pic of my truck. Nathan's Phone Pic's 012.jpg

End Edit,***

Anyway I did test it a bit off road after I lost the tread. Does OK.... If you are looking at these tires go buy the General Grabbers AT2 same money usally and SO much better."

----------


## jeep crawl

we all have our 2 cents worth  ,thats why there are so many choices

----------


## Rubicon

> I strongly disagree. Here is what I posted in the Tech Talk Tires thread. 
> "I run the Firestone Destination AT on 31x10.5r15. A good on road tire.Very nice road manners would not recommend for ANY off road use.
> As you may be able to see I am missing a 2x3 area of tread to 2/32 or less... these tires have less than 1k miles and so far the hardest "off road" they saw was a few dirt roads. I have to take it to an "official" Firestone dealer that is an hour+ away so they can evaluate the tire to see if the warranty will cover it.
> ***Edit, I took it to a Firestone dealer. Wasted my time. They told me that the tires would not be warrantied as my vehicle has 4wd. Therefore I must have off roaded and destroyed them.
> End Edit,***
> Anyway I did test it a bit off road after I lost the tread. Does OK.... If you are looking at these tires go buy the General Grabbers AT2 same money usally and SO much better."


I agree that they might not be the best choice, as the ones I had did not wear that nice either, and did not perform well in the snow.
Those General Grabber AT2 did well off-road, are really good in the snow, and cost a less.

----------


## ecgreen

Keep it coming folks...good read

----------


## Lumpskie

You guys can make fun of me but I like my Duratracs.  I've got 20,000 miles on mine and they still have great tread depth.  (75% in front, 50% in back due to my driving style)  On the LC, they seem to do well in all types of snow conditions and they haven't let me down in dirt, rock or the little mud that I can't avoid.  I'm on my 3rd set and haven't had a flat, but I do know they have a reputation for being fragile.

----------


## ecgreen

> You guys can make fun of me but I like my Duratracs.  I've got 20,000 miles on mine and they still have great tread depth.  (75% in front, 50% in back due to my driving style)  On the LC, they seem to do well in all types of snow conditions and they haven't let me down in dirt, rock or the little mud that I can't avoid.  I'm on my 3rd set and haven't had a flat, but I do know they have a reputation for being fragile.


As an all around tire, they seem to be highly spoken of. I love my St Maxx, they are like duratracs in that they can handle any terrain, but they are tougher. My only issue with 35 inch Maxx is price and weight. I am re-gearing to 4.88s, but she is still a 4-banger

----------


## Lumpskie

> As an all around tire, they seem to be highly spoken of. I love my St Maxx, they are like duratracs in that they can handle any terrain, but they are tougher. My only issue with 35 inch Maxx is price and weight. I am re-gearing to 4.88s, but she is still a 4-banger


I hear you on 4 banger power vs tire weight.  That's one reason folks seem to like Duratracs... they are pretty light.  Looking it up, though, it seems like the ST MAXX tires are 69 lbs and the Duratracs are 65 lbs... not that big of a difference.  How "AT" of a tire are you looking at going?  Why not just stick stick with the ST MAXX?

----------


## ecgreen

> I hear you on 4 banger power vs tire weight.  That's one reason folks seem to like Duratracs... they are pretty light.  Looking it up, though, it seems like the ST MAXX tires are 69 lbs and the Duratracs are 65 lbs... not that big of a difference.  How "AT" of a tire are you looking at going?  Why not just stick stick with the ST MAXX?


General grabber AT2s are around 62, so I guess your right. Not that much difference. I really am happy with the Maxx, but the are 250+ in 35s. I'm cheap.

----------


## MacSause

> The famous Falken Wildpeak AT3W


 I have these too in 285/75/17 in load range E 34" X 11.5" there is very little noise and they came with a 55K mile warranty! Had them since June-ish? So far they are the best tire for the buck I've had. Got about 8k on them and haven't noticed any wear. Cost me $225 each so cheaper than most.

----------


## BananaPeelOut

Gimme your St Maxxs

----------

